# Candy Corn shot



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Found this recipe for a candy corn flavored shot..
I havent found the ingredient licor43 yet but if someone does or has this and tries this let me know how it is.

1 part Licor 43® liqueur
1 part Orange Curacao liqueur
1 part cream

Carefully layer on top of each other to resemble the halloween candy.
First the Licor 43, then the orange curacao, then finally the cream.

It sounds good and I am on the lookout for the ingredients also..


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

orange curacao is blue.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hellrazor
?I think you are thinking of blue curacao which is blue in color









orange is an orange color 








also found a pic of the licor43 








I am going to try and get to liquor store sometime next weekend and find these ,then I will make one up and post pic and let you know what I think ..good or not


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

blue curacao is yummy... i wonder what the orange tastes like... Might have to have to try this


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Blue curacao tastes orange, that was why I did not realize there was not a different colour.... from all my drinking days in the good ol' US of A, why am I not surprized!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Haven't found the ingredients yet but still looking!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

[insert mission impossible theme music here]


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I think a candy corn shot would surely coax a high velocity, Technicolor yawn out of me.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Yes, but will the pixilization be as pretty as real life?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

ok we found the ingredients today so will be trying this out tomorrow night .we are having a small party so will get a few opinions.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

*Test tasting results*

here are the ingredients








here is a pic of the shot








I didnt have my camera last night or I could have taken a 12 shooter pic,crap
Out of the 12 people - 1 did not want a shot, 1 thought it had kaluha in it so didn't want it.
but the other 10 all liked it. So I had 3 in total mine and the 2 extras haha.what the heck .
It has a sweet after taste which was good, no after burn from alcohol.
It does and doesn't taste like candy corn. Doesn't when you drink it and does kinda in the aftertaste.
next time I will use more of the licor43 than the orange curacao.
I would make this again


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the results. It looks like a great recipie!


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Got a question that's probably on the dumb side, but I'm not much of a drinker and when I do drink I pretty much stick to beer, rum or whiskey. I would like to try this but the licor43 is not easy to find (at least where I am) so my question is.. anybody got suggestions as to what might work as a substitute? I'm not looking for something else to give the candy corn flavor... according to Lilly, even the original didn't really taste much like candy corn, although if you know something else that will,cool. I'm looking more for something that will fit the yellow-orange-white color pattern and not taste nasty with the other ingredients.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

hmmmmm. I think it all has to do with densities PB. According to drinknation.com:

"This chart lists the densities of various alchohols from lightest to heaviest. Actual values may vary according to brand. In general, the higher the proof number of the alcohol, the lighter it will be. Unknown values signify that the exact specific density value is unknown, however the liquor is still in approximately the right location in the chart.

Alcohol Specific Density 
Southern Comfort 0.97 
Tuaca 0.98 
Water 1.00 
Green Chartreuse 1.01 
Cointreau 1.04 
Peach Schnapps 1.04 
Sloe gin 1.04 
Kummel 1.04 
Peppermint schnapps 1.04 
Benedictine 1.04 
Brandy 1.04 
Midori melon liqueur 1.05 
Rock and Rye 1.05 
Apricot brandy 1.06 
Sambuca Unknown 
Blackberry brandy 1.06 
Cherry brandy 1.06 
Peach brandy 1.06 
Campari 1.06 
Yellow Chartreuse 1.06 
Benedictine 1.07 
Drambuie 1.08 
Frangelico 1.08 
Orange Curacao 1.08 
Triple sec 1.09 
Tia maria 1.09 
Apricot liqueur 1.09 
Blackberry liqueur 1.10 
Amaretto 1.10 
Blue Curacao 1.11 
Cherry liqueur 1.12 
Galliano 1.11 
Green Crème de Menthe 1.12 
White Crème de Menthe 1.12 
Strawberry liqueur 1.12 
Parfrait d'Amour 1.13 
Coffee liqueur 1.13 
Crème de Banana 1.14 
Dark Crème de Cacao 1.14 
White Crème de Cacao 1.14 
Kahlua 1.15 
Crème de Almond 1.16 
Crème de Noyaux 1.17 
Anisette 1.17 
Grenadine 1.18 
Crème de Cassis 1.18


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks for list Sickie..
Ithink the liquor 43 is still good for what is is trying to do actually think the orange curacao is not right for this.
we had a hard time finding that 43 stuff also..
maybe the 43 orange soda and the cream would be better
or the 43 cream and a different orange alcohol more experiments


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Save some of those "experiments" for when i come down.. I think i have an idea for another shot...remind me. keep that density chart available!!! haha


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

I'll post about the new shot after i try it. but i think it has something to do with a jaegerbomb, just not sure. can't remember what the bartender was making when i saw it. I'll ask her wednesday


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Good site for shots ...http://http://www.barnonedrinks.com/index/shooters/e.html
tygb


----------

